# Duda componente cargador de baterías



## taller.chispas (Dic 8, 2020)

*B*uenas tardes*, *se me ha averiado en el taller un cargador de baterías de 12-6 *V,* y la verdad me gustaría repararlo, ha reventado un transistor pero no se ve referencia y no se cual le puedo incorporar*,* es un cargador pequeño que llevo mucho con el y me da pena tirarlo*,* por esto les pongo foto por si alguien sabe algo.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Dic 8, 2020)

Sube fotografia de la otra cara de la placa por donde estan los componentes. Es un transistor mosfet.


----------



## taller.chispas (Dic 8, 2020)

*G*racias por responder*, *no se si se ve bien*,* he intentado desmontar la placa y están los tornillo*s* oxidados y me va a entretener un poco, mas si no se ve bien después la desmonto y subo fotos . *S*aludos.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Dic 8, 2020)

No se puede ver gran cosa pero yo apostaría por que te puede valer perfectamente el transistor IRFZ44N.


----------



## taller.chispas (Dic 8, 2020)

*G*racias por todo*,* te agradezco tu respuesta*,* lo instalaré y lo pruebo. *S*aludos.


----------



## J2C (Dic 8, 2020)

O el IRF3205


----------



## taller.chispas (Dic 9, 2020)

*G*racias*,* probaré a utilizar alguno de los 2.


----------



## malesi (Dic 9, 2020)

viquillo dijo:


> *G*racias*,* probaré a utilizar alguno de los 2.


Busca el trozo, que a esos se les va la tapa los sesos y se lee la referencia 😆


----------



## El Comy (Abr 14, 2021)

Saludos para todos:
Estoy intentando hacer un Cargador automático para Batería de 12 vol:

Díganme si está bien así?


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 14, 2021)

El problema que le veo es que si no conectas primero la batería y luego el cargador el circuito jamas se activará. Yo pondría un pulsador normal cerrado en serie con R1 (Una especie de "Restart").

Lo otro que veo es que no hay regulación en corriente y usas diodos 1N4007 que son de 1A, si el transformador da mas, dependiendo de la tensión de la batería se van a poner calentitos y/o el transformador o todo .

Hay mejores cargadores, por ejemplo se me viene a la cabeza uno con un LM317 configurado como fuente de corriente con un circuito que, cuando la batería se termina de cargar, cambia la corriente que proporciona el LM317 a una corriente mas pequeña de "mantenimiento".

Igual hay muchísimos mas sistemas. En el foro encontraras muchos y mejores. Revisa con lo que consigas cual puedes construir y que tenga mejores prestaciones que ese.


----------



## analogico (Abr 14, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos:
> Estoy intentando hacer un Cargador automático para Batería de 12 vol:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265920
> Díganme si está bien así?
> ...


que batería de 12v?


y
no creo que eso funcione


----------



## El Comy (Abr 14, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> El problema que le veo es que si no conectas primero la batería y luego el cargador el circuito jamas se activará. Yo pondría un pulsador normal cerrado en serie con R1 (Una especie de "Restart").


Gracias por responder hermano, pero no entiendo bien lo del pulsador normalmente cerrado sería un botón que al oprimirlo permita el paso de corriente?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 14, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos:
> Estoy intentando hacer un Cargador automático para Batería de 12 vol:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265920
> Díganme si está bien así?
> ...


Que bateria???  una foto porfavor


----------



## El Comy (Abr 14, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> que batería de 12v?
> 
> 
> y
> no creo que eso funcione


Una batería para autos y tal vez las que usan las PC en la fuente externa o bacu.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 14, 2021)

Una foto de tu transformador


----------



## El Comy (Abr 14, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Una foto de tu transformador



Es un transformador de los que traen las Fuentes Externas de las PC. Sucede que estoy en casa y el Internet es muy malo, paso trabajo para subir las fotos pero veré que puedo hacer.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 14, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias por responder hermano, pero no entiendo bien lo del pulsador normalmente cerrado sería un botón que al oprimirlo permita el paso de corriente?


Si conectas ese circuito sin la batería el transistor conmutará el relé y por mas que le conectes la batería no empezara a cargar. Para eso tienes que conectar primero la batería al cargador y luego el circuito a la red eléctrica.

La idea es que no haga falta desconectar el cargador si por descuido se conecta a la red sin batería, tan solo se presiona el botón momentáneamente.

Igual buscaría otro circuito, ese no me gusta y con un par de componentes mas que puedes conseguir fácilmente puedes armar uno mejor.


----------



## analogico (Abr 14, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Una batería para autos y tal vez las que usan las PC en la fuente externa o bacu.



la batería de auto usa mucha corriente

lo mejor que me ha resultado es una fuente atx regulada a 14,5 V
la corriente pasa los 10A y va bajando a medida que la batería se carga


----------



## El Comy (Abr 14, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Igual buscaría otro circuito, ese no me gusta y con un par de componentes mas que puedes conseguir fácilmente puedes armar uno mejor.


Tengo un LM317 y un puente de diodos G2SBA460 qué más necesitaría?


analogico dijo:


> lo mejor que me ha resultado es una fuente atx regulada a 14,5 V


Esto es muy dificil de encontrar acá.
Creo que este es el puente rectificador que tengo:


			https://www.vishay.com/docs/88603/g2sb20.pdf
		

Me pueden recomendar algún circuito, sucede que llevo días buscando y no sé cuál sería el mejor escogí este que monté pero cómo no conozco mucho de esto podría volver a escoger mal, jajajajaaaaa

Creo que vi alguno con transformador de lámparas incandescentes, es posible hacerlo?

Esto es más de lo mismo verdad?


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmjQnuJwV0FkjdEyi3099RA/community?lb=Ugxy2ZPxSivnALa-f6V4AaABCQ


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Antes de seguir y decir cosas raras.
Comenta cual seria el fin, ya que hablas de baterias de auto (carga a muchos amperes), y SAI (UPS, Sistema de Alimentacion Ininterrumpido, que usa menos corriente)

Si quieres hacer algo "universal", lamentablemente deberas conseguir componentes un poco mas especificos, caros, y hasta imposibles para la situacion actual.

Si puedes, comenta qué transistores de potencia tienes, el transformador mas grande que dispongas, sin pasarte de 12V, qué diodos o puente rectificador grande tienes, etc....

Una fuente para lampara incandescente (me imagino que hablas de las lamparas bi-pin, dicroicas, etc, que usan fuente auto-oscilante) NO te sirven


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Antes de seguir y decir cosas raras.
> Comenta cual seria el fin, ya que hablas de baterias de auto (carga a muchos amperes), y SAI (UPS, Sistema de Alimentacion Ininterrumpido, que usa menos corriente)


El fin sería un cargador para batería de carro pero con desconexión automática y leds indicadores acá le ponen un diodo a un transformador y dale pero quiero algo más elavorada. Hhable de UPS porque el transformador que tengo pertenecía a una de ellas. Tengo un puente de Diodos que lo reciclé de una placa de monitor LG de tubo ya la palca no servía me la regalaron para piesas también creo tener uno de fuente Atex. De hecho tengo una fuente Atex que tratamos de reparar acá en el foro pero me recomendaron no intentarlo porque la placa estaba en muy mala condiciones, había recibido una sobrecarga, tal vez pueda usar algún componente de ella.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 17, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> El fin sería un cargador para batería de carro pero con desconexión automática y leds indicadores acá le ponen un diodo a un transformador y dale pero quiero algo más elavorada. Hhable de UPS porque el transformador que tengo pertenecía a una de ellas. Tengo un puente de Diodos que lo reciclé de una placa de monitor LG de tubo ya la palca no servía me la regalaron para piesas también creo tener uno de fuente Atex. De hecho tengo una fuente Atex que tratamos de reparar acá en el foro pero me recomendaron no intentarlo porque la placa estaba en muy mala condiciones, había recibido una sobrecarga, tal vez pueda usar algún componente de ella.


Si quieres hacerlo.. primero consiguete un transformador que te entregue 5amper... lo tienes???


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Una fuente para lampara incandescente (me imagino que hablas de las lamparas bi-pin, dicroicas, etc, que usan fuente auto-oscilante) NO te sirven


Me refería a esto:


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 17, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Me refería a esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 266071


Mide el voltaje AC...  me dices cuanto marca


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Habia un circuito dando vueltas con dos tiristores (SCR), que era muy simple, pero no lo tengo en el celular.
Si con Atex te refieres a las de PC (osea ATX), y no a una marca, puedes usar el diodo de los 5V (seguro en encapsulado TO-220, o mas grande), los capacitores de salida de los 12V, y alguna que otra resistencia. Obvio, si todo esta bien.

Por otro lado, esa fuente no te sirve, solo tiene unos pocos mA, ademas que podria tener salida de mas voltaje que el de la bateria.

Busca en el foro, que hay un calculo estimado para la potencia del transformador, segun medidas del nucleo, o mejor publica las caracteristicas que marca en la etiqueta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Habia un circuito dando vueltas con dos tiristores (SCR)


 





						Reconstruir cargador bateria Héctor 1208
					

Hola, me llamo nestor y soy nuevo en esto.  La cuestion es que tengo un cargador de baterias,  y es bastante simple y quisiera hacer un circuito que controle dicha carga. Quisiera introducirle un led de carga y un led de finalizacion de carga y ademas una desconexion cuando la carga se haya...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2021)

Disculpen la demora de mi respuesta sucede que estoy en casa y el Internet es muy malo llevo más de media hora tratando de subir una foto de la etiqueta del transformador, jajajajajaaaaaa

Esa es la dichosa foto, jajajaaa
Creo que es este:


			Redirect Notice
		



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Reconstruir cargador bateria Héctor 1208
> 
> 
> Hola, me llamo nestor y soy nuevo en esto.  La cuestion es que tengo un cargador de baterias,  y es bastante simple y quisiera hacer un circuito que controle dicha carga. Quisiera introducirle un led de carga y un led de finalizacion de carga y ademas una desconexion cuando la carga se haya...
> ...


Aquí me preocupa el zener de 11 vol., tengo unos cuantos reciclados pero ninguno de 11 vol. De hecho los probé todos con una fuente DC de 35 vol. y menos dos el resto marcó los 35.
!Ha! y el Tab central del transformador.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Si con Atex te refieres a las de PC (osea ATX), y no a una marca


Disculpen es ATX.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Reconstruir cargador bateria Héctor 1208
> 
> 
> Hola, me llamo nestor y soy nuevo en esto.  La cuestion es que tengo un cargador de baterias,  y es bastante simple y quisiera hacer un circuito que controle dicha carga. Quisiera introducirle un led de carga y un led de finalizacion de carga y ademas una desconexion cuando la carga se haya...
> ...


Solo por la distancia social  no te doy un beso...    

Habria que ver algun zener que maximo sea 12V, tienes alguno?

Ojo que ese circuito es solo DESconexion automatica. Eso quiere decir que necesitas desconectar de la red electrica el aparatejo para "reiniciar" y vuelva a cargar.

Dejo un manual donde usan ese transformador, pero falta informacion


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Habria que ver algun zener que maximo sea 12V, tienes alguno?


Tendría que continuar reciclando y probando para ver si encuentro uno.
Luego les comento.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 17, 2021)

Si quieres hacer un cargador vbusca un transformador de 12v 13v 14v   AC  mientras mas grande mejor


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2021)

Acabo de reciclar 12 zener de una placa de UPS, los probé con una fuente de 13 vol y de los 12 solo dos miden 5.2 y el resto 13.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

El de 5.2V te puede servir, ya que los de 13, te pasas de voltaje, entre los 13V del zener, el voltaje del gate del SCR, y alguna que otra perdida por ahi, se te va mas alla de lo recomendable.
No se bien por qué usa esas resistencias mas el potenciometro, pero creo que se puede reemplazar por otros valores


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2021)

Seguí buscando y crea haber encontrado 2 de 11.8 ó 11.9. Además tengo 2 SBL2060CT (diodos con encapsulado de transistores) reciclados de un fuente para PC que según posición de los diodos miden bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> De hecho los probé todos con una fuente DC de 35 vol


 
Y que valor de resistencia serie estás usando ?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 17, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Seguí buscando y crea haber encontrado 2 de 11.8 ó 11.9. Además tengo 2 SBL2060CT (diodos con encapsulado de transistores) reciclados de un fuente para PC que según posición de los diodos miden bien.


que tamaño tiene??  si sabes la potencia... cual es??   me interesa me digas la corriente
El voltaje te puede servir


----------



## El Comy (Abr 18, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y que valor de resistencia serie estás usando ?


1 k


----------



## mcrven (Abr 18, 2021)

Por sencillez, efectividad aparente, compatibilidad con los niveles de tensión e intensidad de carga requeridos por las baterías de automovil, te sugiero el circuito propuesto en ese enlace.









						Cargador de batería de 12 voltios para auto - Electrónica Unicrom
					

El cargador de batería de 12 voltios para auto con LM7815 carga una batería común de automóvil y detiene cuando la batería tiene a su máximo voltaje



					unicrom.com
				




Espero lo puedas abrir desde tu casa y que te sea fácil reunir los componentes.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 18, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Espero lo puedas abrir desde tu casa y que te sea fácil reunir los componentes.


Gracias hermano, luego le comento un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba.
Creo que tengo un 7815...


----------



## mcrven (Abr 18, 2021)

> El Comy dijo:
> 
> 
> De hecho los probé todos con una fuente DC de 35 vol



Bueno... menos mal que "Al inocente lo protege Dios" decimos por aquí...

Fijate bien, El Comy... cuando se pretende saber la tensión de Zener de un diodo Zener, se debe utilizar una fuente de corriente constante o una fuente de corriente regulable fijada a una corriente entre 5 mA y 10 mA, como mucho. De otra forma pueden estallar los diodos Zener bajo prueba.

Alimentaste los diodos con 35V a través de una R de 1KΩ. Con esa R en paralelo directo con los 35V, tendríamos un flujo de 35V / 1000 Ω = 0.035 A 0 sea 35 mA.

En la prueba de los diodos que midieron 13V es donde tuviste el menor riesgo. 
Aquí vemos que 35V fuente - 13V zener = 22 V sobre la R. Esto resulta que la corriente a través de la R y, por consiguiente a través de diodo Zener, sería igual a:  22V / 1000 Ω = 0.022 A o 22 mA. Ahora se debe verificar otro parámetro de los diodos Zener y esta es su capacidad de disipación de calor: W = V X I. En este caso: W = 13 X 0.022 A = 0.286 W. Esto quiere decir que, la disipación de calor del diodo bajo prueba llegaba cerca de los 0.3 W. Si los hubieses dejado conectados un rato, se hubiesen calentado, quizás bastante pues, no podemos determinarlo desde la distancia, ya que no conocemos de que potencia son tus Zener.

Ahora, con el que te mostró 5,2 V:

35V fuente - 5.2 V zener = 29,8 V; 29,8 V / 1000 Ω = 0.0298 A o 29,8 mA.

W = 5.2 V X 0.0298 A = 0.15496 W. Esto no sería tan malo después de todo.

Se debe tener mucho cuidado cuando se prueban componentes. Se deben verificar previamente sus características, antes de someterlos a pruebas que pueden resultar estresantes para los dispositivos.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 18, 2021)

Los zener que medí anoche fue con una fuete variable que hice con un 317 y su voltaje pico es de 13 vol.

La mayoría de los diodos marcaron los 13 vol, esto quiere decir que son de 13 o más verdad?
La otra fuente que tengo con 35 vol que no es variable es de una impresora Epson (de cinta) que tiene el board malo y usé la fuente para tratar de identificar los zener, pero veo que es mucho más complicado de lo que vi en videos de YouTube jajajajaajaa.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 18, 2021)

Aquí les dejo una información adecuada para comprobar diodos zener.









						Probar un diodo zener y saber el voltaje que regula
					

Para saber cómo probar un diodo zener con el multímetro digital se coloca una resistencia limitadora y el zener en paralelo con la fuente como se muestra




					amytronics.com


----------



## El Comy (Abr 18, 2021)

La RL indica que hay que aplicar un consumo?
Así lo hice pero sin consumo.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 18, 2021)

Al margen... La vida te da sorpresas...

Buscando otros tutoriales, me encontré con algo que tenía en mente contruir, pero que nunca me dispuse a hacer. Ahora, con este encuentro creo que me voy a poner en ello...









						▷ 【Práctico PROBADOR de DIODOS Zener】→ ¡Gratis!
					

Aquí hay un práctico probador de diodos zener que prueba los diodos zener con voltajes de ruptura que se extienden hasta 120 voltios. La principal ventaja




					proyectoselectronicos.info
				





El Comy dijo:


> La RL indica que hay que aplicar un consumo?
> Así lo hice pero sin consumo.



Creo que no has leído completamente el artículo. En el explican para qué sirve RL, tanto cómo Rs.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 18, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> "Creo que no has leído completamente el artículo. En el explican para qué sirve RL, tanto cómo Rs."


!"Y si ha leido muy probablemente no entendio papas"!


----------



## mcrven (Abr 19, 2021)

Aquí dejo otro link de un probador de diodos, diodos en general, Zener incluidos. Es de ejecución más sencilla y las recomendaciones aportadas para su uso, muy pero muy interesantes.









						Probador de usos múltiples (Zener, VDR, Diac, Diodos de alto voltaje)
					

Proyecto para construir un sencillo probador de componentes electrónicos: diodos, zener, VDR y condensadores.



					www.comunidadelectronicos.com


----------



## El Comy (Abr 19, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Creo que no has leído completamente el artículo. En el explican para qué sirve RL, tanto cómo Rs.


Hola, estoy queriendo montar este probador de zener, tengo un transformador de 9 vol pero sin devanado central (Tab) servirá, cómo lo instalaríamos?


El Comy dijo:


> Además tengo 2 SBL2060CT (diodos con encapsulado de transistores) reciclados de un fuente para PC que según posición de los diodos miden bien.


Me refería a estos:





						(PDF) SBL2060CT Datasheet - SCHOTTKY BARRIER RECTIFIER
					

SBL2060CT Hoja de datos, SBL2060CT datasheet, GALAXY ELECTRICAL - SCHOTTKY BARRIER RECTIFIER, Hoja Técnica, SBL2060CT pdf, dataark, wiki, arduino, regulador, amplificador, circuito, Distribuidor




					www.datasheet.es
				



Se pueden usar para el cargador?


----------



## mcrven (Abr 19, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Hola, estoy queriendo montar este probador de zener, tengo un transformador de 9 vol pero sin devanado central (Tab) servirá, cómo lo instalaríamos?



Es preferible que montes el segundo que te pasé, es mucho más sencillo y es completamente funcional y práctico.

El tranformador necesario para el primero debe ser igual al propuesto. Sin tap central no funcionaría.


El Comy dijo:


> Me refería a estos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos diodos sobran para el cargador. Te sugiero montes el de Unicrom que te pasé ultimamnte. Mientras menos componentes, más fácil de construir y más fácil para ti localizarlos.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 19, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Es preferible que montes el segundo que te pasé, es mucho más sencillo y es completamente funcional y práctico.


Este no tiene disparo automático verdad?
Disculpe la pregunta, ya leí. jajajajaa


----------



## analogico (Abr 19, 2021)

mucha complicación

usa la fuente de la impresora y la resistencia de 1,5k


----------

